# [SOLVED] Can't Save CMOS in BIOS



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm building a pc for my cousin with practically the same specs as mine except for a 3.0E cpu. After setting the BIOS as I want it, when I'm ready to exit and save my settings, nothing happens, it just sits asking if I want to exit and save Y or N. I press Y but the screen doesn't move. Is there something more I should do. I have looked at the settings in the computer I'm using to post this thread but I can't find anything out of the ordinary.

As they say "Two heads are better than one", well right now I could use a couple of heads because I can't figure out why this is happening :sigh:.

Any suggestions fellow techers? need help bad.

BTW, the BIOS is from 2004 and I see there is a newer one for 1/20/2005 would it hurt to upgrade?


----------



## techsoul (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Can't Save CMOS in BIOS*

Is your CMOS battery dead?

Have you tried resetting the CMOS? Look by the silver battery for a jumper, pull it out from its 1-2 position over to 2-3 for 10 seconds, then back to 1-2.

======>>> MAKE SURE THE MOBO HAS NO POWER GOING TO IT!!! <<<======


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Can't Save CMOS in BIOS*

Thanks for your reply techsoul, I have changed the CMOS battery and did the jumper thing all to no avail and of course the power was not on when doing these things. 
I need to know why when I press F10 to exit and save BIOS settings nothing happens. In other words the screen should boot to the POST screen after hitting Y to save settings and it doesn't.

Anyone else with any ideas?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Can't Save CMOS in BIOS*

Try using the default settings....what ever settings in the bios you changed (or did not) may be incorrect, causing the system to freeze before it is able to save the settings. Also, it is possible that you need to flash the bios to the latest version, many of the 875P chipset mobo's needed a bios rev to allow support for the prescott cpu's, and not all of them supported the prescott very well. And, from my understanding only the rev B mobo supports the prescott cpu's, the rev A mobo's may or may not work with a prescott no matter the bios . There are also many reports of DFI dropping the ball with flakey bios revisions....which ones are stable is anyone's guess


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Can't Save CMOS in BIOS*

twajetmech, I took your suggestion and flashed the BIOS to the latest version, that did the trick. I had a hunch that could be the problem but I didn't want to mess with the BIOS unless absolutely necessary. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Can't Save CMOS in BIOS*

Glad I could be of some help !


----------

